# How do Uber drivers do their taxes?



## bud11dy (Dec 29, 2014)

I have never done this before. So I was wondering how you all do your taxes?

Thanks


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I did Turbo tax... but I am not entirely comfortable with the result... so I'm going to have someone look them over.


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

By reading this forum, I learned that mileage deduction is key to lower or zero taxes.


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

See taxes forum: https://uberpeople.net/forums/Taxes/


----------

